

Synthetic rhino horns are being 3D printed in an effort to defeat poachers - danboarder
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/synthetic-rhino-horns-are-being-3d-printed-in-an-effort-to-defeat-poachers-10334751.html

======
dluan
The startup is hosting an AMA right now on reddit/r/iama

~~~
dunstad
And here's the link to it:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3appoo/were_the_found...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3appoo/were_the_founders_of_pembient_a_startup_thats/)

